# 2011 Cardiac Cath Codes-modifiers?



## cluke (Dec 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone!

Currently, I am told by my billing company that we do not have to append a modifier to Cardiac Catheterizations that we bill for our physicians portion except for the injection codes. (These caths are performed in a hospital setting).

In 2011 will the new codes require a 26 modifier for the physicians portions? My LMRP Billing Guidelines was published in 07/10 and still refers to the 2010 codes.

Thanks so much!


----------



## bkiesecker (Dec 20, 2010)

well its the opposite actually no modifier for injection yes modifier for the S/I and initial cath
93510 26
93345
93543
93556 26
93555 26

and the new codes you will need a modifer


----------



## cluke (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks, Robert. I was originally misinformed regarding the modifiers we use currently. I appreciate your help.


----------

